# Nationalpark Eifel - Adieu MTBler



## Deleted 30320 (26. März 2008)

Habt ihr euch mal das neue Wegekonzept des Nationalpark Eifel angeschaut ? Also wenn ich das richtig interpretiere dann kann man Mountainbiken im Nationalpark bald ganz knicken. Es gibt zwar ein paar Wege die für Radler frei gegeben sind, die sind aber meist Asphalt oder Schotter-Autobahnen.
Schaut's euch an: Bericht Wegekonzept  Entwurf Wegekonzept
Meiner Meinung nach ists ja korrekt das man abseits der Wege nicht Wandert oder mit dem Bike durch die Botanik pflügt, aber was spricht dagegen mit dem Bike die vorhandenen Wanderwege zu nutzen ? Mehr Krach als ne Gruppe von E-Verein machen wir auch nicht !


----------



## Rhoder (26. März 2008)

Im Entwurf Wegekonzept Seite 6 kann man ja die Radwege sehen, wo radfahren erlaubt ist.
Das heißt, wenn man sie findet mit der Lupe , sind  ja nur 3 oder 4 ...
Da fahren wir wohl lieber in die Bike Arena ins Sauerland, ist von Köln auch nicht viel weiter und man ist als Gast willkommen...
Schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter72 (26. März 2008)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Da fahren wir wohl lieber in die Bike Arena ins Sauerland, ist von Köln auch nicht viel weiter und man ist als Gast willkommen...



Prinzipiell magst du zwar Recht haben aber mit dem Abschätzen von Entfernungen hast du es wohl nicht so  
Köln -> Zentrum Nationalpark = ca.70km
Köln -> Zentrum Bike Arena Sauerland = ca. 120km

Die Bike Arena Sauerland ist dann doch viel weiter entfernt als der Nationalpark Eifel!

Zitat von der angegebenen Internetseite:
Ende *2004* hatte der Eifelverein dem Nationalparkforstamt Eifel den Entwurf einer künftigen Wegekonzeption vorgelegt.

Ende 2004 ?! Da kommt der Thread ein bisschen spät  

Ab gesehen davon trifft man im Nationalpark Eifel immer noch auf MTB'ler,
so dass sich doch für unseres Gleichen nichts großartiges geändert hat.
Mich hat man dort jedenfalls noch nicht verjagt


----------



## on any sunday (26. März 2008)

Hallo Herr schraeg,

na ja, das einzig Neue ist, das in den Bestimmungen jetzt konkret steht, das man nur auf den ausgewiesenen Wegen fahren darf. Ist halt die fehlende Lobby. Eigentlich könnte ich mich aber auf mein Gewohnheitsrecht berufen, da ich dort seit ca. 20 Jahre sporadisch unterwegs bin.  Ist natürlich schade, allerdings kenne ich auch nicht so viele Trails innerhalb des Nationalparks, die sich lohnen. Es steht allerdings auch geschrieben, dass eventuell Mountainbike Trails ausgewiesen werden sollen. Schade finde ich als Mopedfahrer, das ein paar kleine Sträßchen entwidmet werden.   Übrigens hast du eine feine Heimseite.

Herr Trailhunter72. Dummerweise hat unser Gleichen jetzt aber sehr schlechte Karten, falls man doch mal auf einen Ranger trifft.



Rhoder schrieb:


> Da fahren wir wohl lieber in die Bike Arena ins Sauerland, ist von Köln auch nicht viel weiter und man ist als Gast willkommen...
> Schade...



Abgesehen davon, dass das Sauerland knapp doppelt so weit weg ist, gibt es außerhalb des Nationalparks sehr feine Trails, die die Bike Arena locker in den Schatten stellen. Sauerland ist nach meiner Erfahrung eher was für Waldautobahnliebhaber, in natürlich auch schöner Umgebung.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## XCRacer (27. März 2008)

Im Nationalpark Eifel nimmt der ehem. Truppenübungsplatz nur einen Teil ein. Die sogenannten Radwege sind eben Radwege, die zum einen Radwegekonzept gehören.

Ich habe im NP Eifel bisher nie Probleme. Ranger sind freundlich. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das neue Wegekonzept über Nacht alles auf den Kopf stellt.

Das Landesforstgesetz NRW sagt aus, dass das Radfahren auf alles öffentlichen und privaten Wegen erlaubt ist.

Ich habe wärend der Entstehung des NP immer die Ohren gespitzt und war auch auf einem Vortrag des Interessenvereins NP. Habe dort direkt nachgeftragt, in wie weit man das Mountainbiken einschränken möchte. Die Antwort des Redners: "Keine Maßnahmen, solange ihr auf den Wegen bleibt".

Also immer locker bleiben und nicht den Hund in der Pfanne verrückt machen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. März 2008)

okidoki ! dann werd ich mal weiter fleissig meine runden da drehen !  schliesslich hab ich noch so ein paar sachen da vor

danke für die blumen herr sonntag, für feedback bin ich immer dankbar.


----------



## XCRacer (27. März 2008)

Ich finde eben, dass man erst von Adieu MTBler reden sollte, wenn mir ein Offizieller sagt, dass ich auf einen normalen breiten Weg nicht fahren darf. Schmale Wandertrails sind/waren schon immer eine Grauzone und habe nichts mit einer NP-Verordnung zu tun.

Alles andere hätte man im Vorfeld abklären können. Hier waren die betroffenen Radsportvereine ganz klar gefordert. Jetzt ist's eh zu spät.

Happy Trail, XCR


----------



## Conzi (4. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
da muss ich dieses steinalten Thread doch glatt nochmal aus der Versenkung ziehen:

Ich bin gestern von Einruhr zum Signal de Botrange/Baraque Michel zum Fritten essen gefahren. Und dabei durchquert man auch den unseeligen Nationalpark. Ich habe irgendwann mal aufgehört, die Verbotsschilder (Betreten verboten! Befahren verboten! Ruhezone! Holzarbeiten! Radfahren verboten! ...) zu zählen. Aber so richtig Spass macht das da oben nicht mehr...






Das Schild steht (u.a.) hier *klick* - in Fahrtrichtung Norden...

Grüße
Conzi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. September 2011)

Was ein schwachsinn auf soner breiten Forststrasse ne Sperrung zu machen, so langsam ticken se da richtig aus ! Interessiert mich gar nicht, bin schon rund um den Ruhrsee und Monschau unterwegs gewesen da wussten die noch nichmal wie Nationalpark geschrieben wird  Mich würden vor allem mal die Gründe interessieren ! Ahja stimmt, wir MTBLer verhalten uns ja alle frefelhaft und fahren nur abseits der Wege, das ist bei den heerscharen von wandernden Silberlocken natürlich anders  weiter so Nationalpark


----------



## Fliewatüüt (4. September 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... *wir *MTBLer verhalten uns ja alle frefelhaft und fahren nur abseits der Wege, das ist bei den heerscharen von wandernden Silberlocken natürlich anders  weiter so Nationalpark




Nicht *wir*, sondern *du*. Ich fahr dir nur hinterher, da ich sonst nicht mehr nach Hause komme .


----------



## GeDe (4. September 2011)

Conzi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> da muss ich dieses steinalten Thread doch glatt nochmal aus der Versenkung ziehen:
> 
> Ich bin gestern von Einruhr zum Signal de Botrange/Baraque Michel zum Fritten essen gefahren. Und dabei durchquert man auch den unseeligen Nationalpark. Ich habe irgendwann mal aufgehört, die Verbotsschilder (Betreten verboten! Befahren verboten! Ruhezone! Holzarbeiten! Radfahren verboten! ...) zu zählen. Aber so richtig Spass macht das da oben nicht mehr...
> ...



und... was hast Du gemacht? gedreht oder weiter??

Kein Multitool dabei ?

Spass beiseite, die spinnen hier langsam wirklich. Es macht keine Freude.
Alles wird auf wenige Wege kanalisiert. Sch------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. September 2011)

Mussde ja demnächst froh sein wennsde mit dem MTB überhaupt noch Asphaltfrei aus Wolfgarten raus kommst oder ?


----------



## Pete04 (4. September 2011)

Also nach den Beschilderungsfotos von Conzi ist da natürlich demnächst einiges am Dampfen... Die Gesetzesauslegung ist die eine Seite, aber wenn der Typus "selbsternannte selbstherrliche Ausflugsförsterlichkeit - Typus Heinz-Hermann" (auffe Arbeit nix zu melden aber als BÜRGER unersetzlich) demnächst noch auffem Wanderparkplatz durch diese Beschilderung zur Jagd auf Missetäter instrumentalisiert wird (Guck mal, Helga, dem hab' ich's gezeigt...) nehm' ich statt der kurzen die Langpumpe wieder mit und begegne Ausflugsjustiz mit ausgezogener Pumpe - Howg! Natürlich benehmen mer uns im Wald - aber nach x Jahren lass ich mir das Tun und Dürfen im selbigen doch nicht mehr von jeder Bürowurst neu interpretieren - bedankt, Hubi, für den Hinweis... LG, der Pete.


----------



## redrace (4. September 2011)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Nicht *wir*, sondern *du*. Ich fahr dir nur hinterher, da ich sonst nicht mehr nach Hause komme .



HUHU
Seid wann bist Du so schnell?

*duckundweg*


----------



## on any sunday (5. September 2011)

Das ist doch der Weg nach den breiten, neuen Schotterwegen, rechts über eine Brücke, oder? Egal, schöne Grüße aus Nova Scotia, hier gibt's feine Multiuse Trails, fürs Moped bis zum Fußgänger, no Problems.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. September 2011)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Seid wann bist Du so schnell?
> 
> *duckundweg*




Muss er gar nicht ! Als erfahrener Dschungelkämpfer kann er Profillesen 




Aber ob wir uns hier aufregen und diskutieren oder nich, ändern wird sich da eh nix mehr dran. Wie xcracer schon geschrieben hat hat man damals verpennt hier irgend ein Veto gegen das Wegekonzept einzulegen. Nu isset so. 

Man hätte die Schilder ja auch so gestalten können :





Denn schliesslich fahren wir ja kein Rad ;D


----------



## Trialeddy (5. September 2011)

Man hätte die Schilder ja auch so gestalten können :





Ich werde meinen Grafiker bitten einen entsprechenden Satz Aufkleber zu drucken. Die werden verteilt und jeder klebt die MTB-Freigabe einfach drunter. -Super Idee Hubert!-

CD Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (5. September 2011)

Ich liebe bewegliche Foren ob ihrer Beweglichkeit - kleben mer ett druff....


----------



## GeDe (6. September 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ich liebe bewegliche Foren ob ihrer Beweglichkeit - kleben mer ett druff....



einfach hiergegen austauschen 
lässt sich auch zweigeteilt mit Reitersymbol kombinieren.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/cc/Zeichen_259.svg/200px-Zeichen_259.svg.png


----------



## Pete04 (6. September 2011)

Grafisch sehr schön getroffen - muss einer dieser Schnellpinkler sein dies im Alltag nur 50cm neben die Wegnabe schaffen - Urheber der sog. "Tempo-Trails"... Bedankt für's rasche Aufgreifen!!! LG, der Pete.


----------



## A4L (6. September 2011)

Auch eine nette Version (sogar multilingual):


----------



## Luzifer (26. Januar 2012)

Die Freude war groß, als am Dienstagabend die zwei sehr hellen Lichter auf mich zugeschossen kamen. 

Schließlich ging ich davon aus, das es sich hier nur um ein weiteres Kräftemessen der Herren Hubert S. confused alias Schräg und Robin A. handeln konnte. 

Wenigstens einer der beiden hat ja bekanntlich einen einigermaßen guten Orientierungssinn.

Hatte mich nämlich übelst im Kermeter verfahren und wusste nicht mehr in welche Richtung ich weiter musste.

Leider wurde ich eines Besseren belehrt, und zwar von einem recht selbstsicher auftretenden Ranger (mit großem Hut).


Die oben genannten Personen kannte er natürlich nicht, darauf stellte ich mich erstmal auf grobe verbale Gewalt ein.

Ich könnte froh sein, das er mich hier an Ort und Stelle (mitten im dunklen Nationalpark, bei gefühlten minus 10 Grad) nicht lang macht ????

Ich stand echt wie klein Doofi da...

Von diesem ganzen Wegequatsch hab ich bisher noch nichts gehört, geschweige denn auf irgendeinem Schild gelesen .

Ich bin schon vor 25 Jahren unbescholten durch dieses Gebiet gefahren - und jetzt komm ich mir vor wie ein vertrottelter Taliban, von US Soldaten umstellt.

Mal im Ernst, muß sowas sein ? Welchen Schaden richten wir Biker schon im Wald an ? Egal wo man momentan mit dem Rad unterwegs ist, überall (forstwirtschaftliches) Kaos.

Im nachhinein regt mich das Ganze echt tierisch auf. Wo ist der Sinn in dieser Aktion ? Der Grüne knallt mit mindestens 50 Sachen durch die Botanik, nur um mir Biker zusagen ich soll zurück auf die Straße.

???


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2012)

.... ja so sit das halt im nationalpark. muss man halt sehn wie man am besten damit klar kommt, denn der wird so schnell nich wieder weggehn denk ich. Fährste demnächs wieder mit uns dann verfährste dich auch nich und bist vor dem mann mit dem großen hut sicher


----------



## Pete04 (30. Januar 2012)

Wie wär's mit 'ner Sonderauflage Radtrikots "RURVERBAND - WIR SORGEN FÜR IHR WASSER" (Was mer ja auch tuen in der 2. Baumesreihe....) So könnt' man dem Mann mit Hut kurzfristig auf Augenhöhe begegnen bis der Spuk auffliegt... Talsperrenliebhabend, der Pete.


----------



## fox203 (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, 
bin heute die Verlängerung des Wegs aus Bergbuir /(Kamertal) Richtung
Kohlweghütte gefahren.
 Etwa ab der Gabelung wo der weg vom Parkplatz B265 unterhalb der Kreuzung Wolfgarten kreuzt sah es dann so aus.

Siehe unten


Der eigentliche Hauptweg war unmöglich zu fahren (15cm tiefer Schlamm)
Habe dann diesen Weg hochgeschoben 
Das ist schon der direkte Weg Richtung Kohlweghütte (vorher Grasweg in Pfad übergehend).


Im weiteren Verlauf bin ich dann Richtung Wolfgarten ( B265 überquert )den Jägerpfad gefahren.
Wollte dann ursprünglich in Wolfgarten am Ziegenbendgesweg rauskommen.
Kurz davor kamen mir 3 Wanderer  entgegen die mir sagten, das ein weiterfahren wegen Waldarbeiten unmöglich sei.
Daraufhin also wieder zurück, und den ersten grossen Weg links rauf nach Wolfgarten (bin am Walprotsweg rausgekommen) genommen.
Kurz vor verlassen des Waldes traf ich auf eine Forst/Nationalparkmitarbeiterin (mit geparktem Geländewagen ) die mich anhielt und mich fragte was ich auf dem Weg verloren hätte.
Hier wäre ganz klar Radfahren verboten, da der Weg nicht explizit mit dem roten Radlersymbol gekennzeichnet ist.

Habe ihr dann erklärt warum ich den Weg genommen habe.
Sie meinte daraufhin das Sie daß dann ausnahmsweise mal durchgehen lassen würde.  

Habe dann noch den Zustand auf der anderen Seite (Kohlweghütte)angesprochen, worauf Sie nur meinte, das daß nicht ihr Bezirk wäre und ich mich in Zukunft an die Beschilderung zu halten habe.



So liebt man doch den Nationalpark vor seiner Haustüre.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Dezember 2013)

Hättest mal Fragen sollen ob der Weg denn explizid für Geländewagen ausgezeichnet ist ? Und / oder was es für einen unterschied macht ob du nun mit deinem MTB in aller Ruhe da vorbeidämmelst oder ein Forstpfutzi in seinem Geländewagen ? Bei soviel Hochmut und Arroganz wie im NP an den tag gelegt wird kann man gar nich so viel essen wie man kot..en möchte !

Das mit den Waldarbeiten wird die nächsten Jahre ja noch andauern, die wollen ja wieder Wälder wie ursprünglich, heisst Nadeln raus, Laub rein. Eine Idiotie die seines gleichen sucht, wer weiss schon was in 500 Jahren ist, da träumen die vom "Urwald von morgen". Wahrscheinlich is dann da Wüste weil wir den Wald schon lange verstocht haben ! Typisch deutscher Klüngel kann ich nur sagen, da dürfen Leute die schon im krieg Pilze gesammelt haben nich mehr vor der eigenen Haustüre Pilze sammeln, MTBler die schon Jahre vor dem NP dort durch sind dürfen noch nichtmal mehr vermeindlich breite Wege fahren bin mal gespannt was noch alles vorboten und reglementiert wird. Uferweg am Rusee nur noch für E-Bikes ? Sollten lieber mal ihren Silberlocken das ka..en am Wegesrand verbieten, andauernd erwischt man Ü70er mit den Hosen auf den Knieen. Sowas ist seelische Grausamkeit und die Tretminen lassen se ja auch überall liegen !


----------



## on any sunday (3. Dezember 2013)

Wo steht eigentlich explizit, das man dort nur auf den ausgewiesenen Wegen radfahren darf? Damit wären die niedlichen kleinen Schilder mit dem Stricherbike ja unnötig oder müssten an allen anderen Wegen stehen. 

Gut, das ich da nicht in der Nähe wohne, da würde ich mich auch immer wieder schraeglich aufregen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox203 (3. Dezember 2013)

http://www.nationalpark-eifel.de/go/eifel/german/Auf_eigene_Faust/Radwege.html


Für das "klassische" Mountainbiken sind Radwege außerhalb des Nationalparks ausgewiesen.


240km Wanderwege 

104km ausgewiesene Radwege


----------



## fox203 (3. Dezember 2013)

Achtung
Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung !???

"Die freigegebenen Radwege im Schutzgebiet sind für gemütliche RadlerInnen und Radwanderer gedacht."

fehlt nur noch die Altersfreigabe    70+  ??


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Dezember 2013)

Hats du dir die Radwege mal angeguckt ?
Ich Wette wenn Opi&Omi dort ne gemütliche radrunde drehen iegen die spätestens 5m später auf der Nase. einzigste Ausnahme vielleicht der Uferweg. Oben am Kermeter sind das ziemlich zerbombte Pisten. Radfahrer sind im NP anscheinend so wichtig wie das Hühnerauge unterm Fuss !


----------



## on any sunday (4. Dezember 2013)

Bin ja kein Jurist, gottlob, aber ob ausgewiesene Radwege automatisch ein Fahrverbot auf den restlichen Wegen bedeuten? Falls einer mal ein Knöllchen bekommt, kann er ja mal prozesshanseln gehen. Genug des unerfreulichen Themas, der Rest der Eifel ist ja rangerfreie Zone.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (4. Dezember 2013)

Hühneraugen haben im Nationalpark mehr Respekt als der alles kaputtfahrende, unhöfliche, viel zu schnell an Wanderern vorbeifahrende, nicht grüßende Mountainbiker. Wir kennen sie dich alle, diese Rabauken. Bilden sich ein, sie wären alleine auf der großen weiten Welt und jeder Trail sei nur für sie gemacht. Mit solchen Leuten will ich auf jeden Fall nichts zu tun haben. Ich kauf mir Schistöcke zum Wandern. Dann kann ich mich auch gleich verteidigen, wenn einer dieser jungen Leute an mir vorbeirauscht und ich schmeiße ihm die Dinger ins Laufrad, ach nee, Reifen.  So heißen due Dinger ja umgangssprachlich.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube du solltest jetzt mit inhalieren aufhören !


----------



## Pete04 (4. Dezember 2013)

Nuckelt er wieder am Altschlauch?! Gibt ja Tages- und Wochenzeiten wo Konfrontation per se runtergefahren ist - mir erklärt ja auch keiner warum am WE rund um den Laacher See / Innenrunde die Wandersleut die 8er-Reihe (Modell: der Kaiser schickt seine Soldaten aus...) so sexy finden... Und wissen will ich's auch nicht! Bin doch gerade wegen den Menschenmassen raus aussem Urbanen... LG, der Pete


----------



## GeDe (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Hubert,
mit dieser " Mitarbeiterin" schlagen wir uns ständig herum. Der Kollege auf der anderen Seite des Reviers ist allerdings auch nicht anders.
Leider fehlen uns 58.000 Unterschriften um den NP wieder abzuschaffen.
Nee wirklich, macht keinen Spass hier. Versuch mal bei der Dame einen
Weihnachtsbaum zu ergattern


----------



## Trekki (6. Dezember 2013)

Ist Fliewatüüt ein Troll oder Ironie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (6. Dezember 2013)

Mal eine Frage?!
Wer will, oder was mich da von abhalten die Trails zu nutzen?
Demokratie? Na bei uns Bikern eher nicht.
Würde lieber wie die Reiter eine kleine Steuer zahlen und über all fahren dürfen.
Aber ich lasse mir auch so nicht die Freiheit nehmen diese Wege zu nutzen, natürlich mit Respekt und Vorsicht gegenüber anderen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Dezember 2013)

@ trekki: das weis man bei dem nie so genau  das is son zugezogener ausm nachbarort, der fährt ständig hinter mir her, weiss auch nich warum
@ Normansbike: was dich daran hindert ? ganz einfach:Verbotsschilder und Kontrollen durch Ranger die teilweise ist unser Freund&Geldabknöpfer dabei haben wie man hört. Das kann empfindlich teuer werden. Also wunder dich nich wenn du trotzdem da erwischt wirst das der Mann mit dem großen Hut dir ne Zigarre verpasst. Und was die Demokratie angeht bin ich mir auch nich mehr so sicher seit ich gesehen hab mit wieviel eifer Burg Vogelsang renoviert wird. Da Pumpem se Millionen rein, statt sich mal konstruktiv was zu überlegen wie se die Konflikte mit MTBler lösen. Ich sach nur: Besucherlenkung statt Ausgrenzung !


----------



## Fliewatüüt (7. Dezember 2013)

@ trekki:ein ganz ein feinen Kerl


----------



## Normansbike (7. Dezember 2013)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Hühneraugen haben im Nationalpark mehr Respekt als der alles kaputtfahrende, unhöfliche, viel zu schnell an Wanderern vorbeifahrende, nicht grüßende Mountainbiker. Wir kennen sie dich alle, diese Rabauken. Bilden sich ein, sie wären alleine auf der großen weiten Welt und jeder Trail sei nur für sie gemacht. Mit solchen Leuten will ich auf jeden Fall nichts zu tun haben. Ich kauf mir Schistöcke zum Wandern. Dann kann ich mich auch gleich verteidigen, wenn einer dieser jungen Leute an mir vorbeirauscht und ich schmeiße ihm die Dinger ins Laufrad, ach nee, Reifen.  So heißen due Dinger ja umgangssprachlich.



Du bist so ein Typ, die man Ignoranten nennt. Nicht alle fahren so, aber ja, wir wollen die Trails auch nutzen. Mich Nerven die Wanderer die als Gruppe einen breiten weg ihr eigen nennen. Oder Hundebesitzer die Leinen spannen oder die Hunde frei laufen lassen und nicht in den griff Kriegen ( ist auch verboten). Sag ich was? Nee, Stichwort Gleichberechtigung. 
Wenn ich aber lese, von wegen behindertenstöck oder wie diese Dinger heißen, ins Laufrad zu stecken, werd ich richtig sauer. Das doch die Leute die meinen im versteckten Augenblick Stämme auf den Weg zu legen und dann schnell stiften gehen. Wenn ich dabei einen erwische bekommt er von mir .... Na, einen richtig dicken knutscher auf die Backe.

Hab dich auch lieb, Norman.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (7. Dezember 2013)

Wusste gar nicht, daß wir uns persönlich kennen. Du beschreibst mich sehr treffend, eigentlich bin ich noch schlimmer. Wenn es nach mir geht sollten sie alle Wege teeren. Dann kann ich wenigstens mit meinem Rennrad da lang fahren. Macht sowieso mehr Spaß.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Dezember 2013)

Interessanter wäre wenn du mal mit einem deiner Arbeitsgeräte durch den Kermeter düsen würdest. Is bestimmt spannend zu sehn wie der Ranger dann vor lauter Schnappatmung ausn Latschen kippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (7. Dezember 2013)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, daß wir uns persönlich kennen. Du beschreibst mich sehr treffend, eigentlich bin ich noch schlimmer. Wenn es nach mir geht sollten sie alle Wege teeren. Dann kann ich wenigstens mit meinem Rennrad da lang fahren. Macht sowieso mehr Spaß.



Kennen? Na klah, leisten Monat in der Eifel! Hier unser gemeinsames Foto der Besinnung.






Gut wir hätten uns ja auch mit einem fachlichen Gespräch einigen können, aber du wolltest es ja nicht. Schade.

Ps. Rennräder dürfen die Fahrradwege auch nutzen! Nicht das ein Autofahrer nacher meint wie du, was will der hier auf der Straße, den dräng ich ab.
Denk mal nach! Wenn alle Rücksicht nehmen, reden und etwas mehr Lächeln könnten wir alle unseren Spaß haben und jeder davon haben.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (7. Dezember 2013)

Davor werde ich aber ironische Texte auch als solche kennzeichnen. War ja mein Fehler, da ich vielleicht eine gewisse Grundintelligenz in einem MTB-Forum vorausgesetzt habe, die aber scheinbar nicht bei allen vorhanden ist. Aber so lernt man dazu. Und nur weil mein Arbeitsgerät größer als ein Harvester ist, werd ich das nicht tun. Sonst hält mich der Ranger an und ich muss das Ding im Wald stehen lassen. Das erklär mal meinem Chef.

Achtung, auch hier könnte Ironie versteckt sein. Vielleicht. 

Ach so, leihst du mir dein Rennrad? meines steht noch im Laden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Dezember 2013)

Ja kannsde haben,muss man nur mal die Spinweben wegmachen, eine fehlende Speiche einbauen und neue Reifen drauf, die sind mittlerweile porös weil ich so oft damit gefahren bin !


----------



## Normansbike (7. Dezember 2013)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Davor werde ich aber ironische Texte auch als solche kennzeichnen. War ja mein Fehler, da ich vielleicht eine gewisse Grundintelligenz in einem MTB-Forum vorausgesetzt habe, die aber scheinbar nicht bei allen vorhanden ist. Aber so lernt man dazu. Und nur weil mein Arbeitsgerät größer als ein Harvester ist, werd ich das nicht tun. Sonst hält mich der Ranger an und ich muss das Ding im Wald stehen lassen. Das erklär mal meinem Chef.
> 
> Achtung, auch hier könnte Ironie versteckt sein. Vielleicht.
> 
> Ach so, leihst du mir dein Rennrad? meines steht noch im Laden.



Ohhhhh, mach doch nur Spaß und beiße nicht! Hätte man aber auch erkennen können.
Daher meine Worte : reden ( oder schreiben ) kann viele Sachen klären.
Und nun lass uns die Hände reichen.
Meine Intelligenz ? Vielleicht hast du recht. Kann ich mit leben. Bin halt so wie ich bin, wenn ich bin so wie es sein sollte, oder, ich passe mich einfach der Gesellschaft an!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Dezember 2013)

Lasst uns lieber noch wasüber die pösen Ranger abziehen .... 

Guckt mal hier, die halten sich gar nich selbst an ihre Gesetze !!
Verlassen des Weges !!! Und das dokumentiert


----------



## Normansbike (7. Dezember 2013)

Bitte das selbe Bild aber mit uns Bikes und auf der Straße.


----------



## Normansbike (7. Dezember 2013)

@schraeg
Wollte am Freitag nach Weihnachten mal biken, bist du dann auch unterwegs? Man könne sich ja mal,begegnen, diesmal aber geplant.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Dezember 2013)

Das is der 27.te oder? Da muss ich Arbeiten.


----------



## Normansbike (7. Dezember 2013)

Schade, Mail dir per pn wenn ich noch mal kann, im Moment zu viel los um es genau zu sagen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Dezember 2013)

Hier, auch nicht schlecht:
Hordenwandern mit dem WDR, ganze 14km sind die gewandert  und das im Nationalpark  Nach 6km hingen se schon in de Seile

http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...arkeifel100_size-L.html?autostart=true#banner


PS: Hey Dieter, gute Chancen einen Weihnachtsbaum zu ergattern  http://www.nationalpark-eifel.de/da...Boeddenbach_03_12_-21-12__2013_1386239946.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ---- (7. Dezember 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier, auch nicht schlecht:
> Hordenwandern mit dem WDR, ganze 14km sind die gewandert  und das im Nationalpark  Nach 6km hingen se schon in de Seile
> 
> http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...arkeifel100_size-L.html?autostart=true#banner
> ...


meine fresse... wenn die mir aufm trail entgegen kommen würden...


----------



## Fliewatüüt (7. Dezember 2013)

... dann kannst du ihnen ins Gesicht schauen, richtig?


----------



## ---- (8. Dezember 2013)

.... würde ich mich schwarz ärgern, weil ich dem halben altenheim ausweichen muss


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Dezember 2013)

... aufm Trail ? Da würde dich der Herr mit dem großen Hut erstmal anhalten und dich Fragen was du da zu suchen hast und das es nur erlaubt ist dort auf ausgewiesenen Radwegen zu fahren. Dabei gucken dich die 50 andern so an als hättest du gerade ein kleines Kind gefressen.

... auf breitem Forstweg ? Würden mindestens 10 von den entgegen kommenden 50 dir schon freundlich entgegen rufen: "... das is aber gar kein Radweg hiiiiier ..."

... auf breiten abgelegenen Wegen ? würdest du mindestens 5 von den 50 Leuten mit der Hose auf den Knien beim Pinkeln erwischen. "Beware of Britzenhocker"


----------



## Fliewatüüt (8. Dezember 2013)

Senile Bettflucht oder von der Horde geträumt? Oder sitzt der Schock vom letzten Britzenhocker noch so tief und lässt dich nicht schlafen?


----------



## Schildbürger (8. Dezember 2013)

---- schrieb:


> .... würde ich mich schwarz ärgern, weil ich dem halben altenheim ausweichen muss



Du wirst auch älter... So Gott will. 
Dann kannst du nur hoffen noch lange Fit zu bleiben



Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Senile Bettflucht oder von der Horde geträumt? Oder sitzt der Schock vom letzten Britzenhocker noch so tief und lässt dich nicht schlafen?


Die Reaktionen der Leute beim "Erwischt werden" sind schon sehr unterschiedlich, von plötzlicher großer Hektik, bis zu ruhiger Ignoranz.


----------



## Trekki (8. Dezember 2013)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Die Reaktionen der Leute beim "Erwischt werden" sind schon sehr unterschiedlich, von plötzlicher großer Hektik, bis zu ruhiger Ignoranz.


Erwischen-Erlebnisse hat bestimmt schon jeder gehabt. Als ich vor einiger Zeit unterwegs war, war das Pärchen auf der Sitzbank mit schönem Ausblick auf den Rhein (nur Sie, er stand und hatte den Rhein im Rücken). Es kam es mir vor, als ob es ihr sehr unangenehm war. 

-trekki


----------



## Mc Wade (11. Dezember 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Erwischen-Erlebnisse hat bestimmt schon jeder gehabt. Als ich vor einiger Zeit unterwegs war, war das Pärchen auf der Sitzbank mit schönem Ausblick auf den Rhein (nur Sie, er stand und hatte den Rhein im Rücken). Es kam es mir vor, als ob es ihr sehr unangenehm war.
> 
> -trekki



Warum macht sie es dann, oder hat er sie genötigt ))


----------



## Trekki (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe etwas vom Thema abgelenkt .... nun zurück zur Eifel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Dezember 2013)

Schade gerade wo es an die Details ging ....


----------



## Pete04 (11. Dezember 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... aufm Trail ? Da würde dich der Herr mit dem großen Hut erstmal anhalten und dich Fragen was du da zu suchen hast und das es nur erlaubt ist dort auf ausgewiesenen Radwegen zu fahren. Dabei gucken dich die 50 andern so an als hättest du gerade ein kleines Kind gefressen.
> 
> ... auf breitem Forstweg ? Würden mindestens 10 von den entgegen kommenden 50 dir schon freundlich entgegen rufen: "... das is aber gar kein Radweg hiiiiier ..."
> 
> ... auf breiten abgelegenen Wegen ? würdest du mindestens 5 von den 50 Leuten mit der Hose auf den Knien beim Pinkeln erwischen. "Beware of Britzenhocker"



***+ Mehr gibt's da nix zu sagen, Hubert! Da federn wir fröhlich vonne Vogelsang gen Tale Richtung Staumauer und aussem persönlich überlasteten Wanderergegenverkehr - Vattern schon bei bergaufwärts 180+ Herztendenz - gibt de begleitende Mutti zum Besten:
"Radfahrer müssen hier absteigen!" De Ehre verbot zu sagen: "Herzabnippelpatienten müssen hier ab******!" - Sach ich nur: ja, RADfahrer müssen da absteigen, wie überall manchmal besser im Leben.. LG, der Pete, kein Absteiger...


----------



## Pete04 (11. Dezember 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Erwischen-Erlebnisse hat bestimmt schon jeder gehabt. Als ich vor einiger Zeit unterwegs war, war das Pärchen auf der Sitzbank mit schönem Ausblick auf den Rhein (nur Sie, er stand und hatte den Rhein im Rücken). Es kam es mir vor, als ob es ihr sehr unangenehm war.
> 
> -trekki



Komme den (hach, darf mer ja nitt sagen...) X-Steig runter und sehe statt der Apollinaris-Kapelle in 2 Pobacken - da iss Latein am Ende, da hilft keine Spitzkurventechnik und auch keine Welterfahrung... Warum die Dame beim Pipi soviel Rundumsicht brauchte blieb ihr Geheimnis - habe seitdem die Technik des "Umzirkelns" perfektioniert....
Am Sellajoch ist jeder Wandersteigeinstieg minimum 10 Meter mit Papiertüchern gepflastert - ich denke an den Gutmensch und weiß es hilft beim Nightride... LG, der Pete, bekennend einhaltend....


----------



## shmee (11. Januar 2014)

So viel zum Thema Naturschutz im Nationalpark: http://mediathek.daserste.de/sendungen_a-z/432744_plusminus/18984796_-die-sendung-vom-8-januar-2014-

Ab Minute 8 geht es los.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2014)

geil finde ich den Kommenat es müsse entweder Doofheit oder Kriminalität unterstellt werden. Ich glaube ersteres 
Tja schade, wie bei vielem andern auch geht der Mensch auch hier nur seiner Profitgier nach


----------



## Trekki (11. Januar 2014)

Der FSC bekommt auch ihr Fett weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

